
Oxford Dictionaries API program is now live - DC_Copeland
https://developer.oxforddictionaries.com/
======
DC_Copeland
Trust me, you can register and become an adopter. Mobile does indeed need
work!

------
adzicg
it's not live, it's just a 'register your interest' landing page with some
stupid avatar photos that don't load well on a mobile device

